
Google tracks 80 percent of all Top 1M domains - d0mdo0ss
http://news.softpedia.com/news/if-you-clicked-anything-online-google-probably-knows-about-it-504262.shtml
======
d0mdo0ss
From the article:

the newest tracking technology the researchers discovered is the one that
leverages the AudioContext API. Third-party trackers use it to send low-
frequency sounds to a user's PC and measure how the PC processes the data,
creating a unique fingerprint based on the user's hardware and software
capabilities.

